# Paph. Michael Koopowitz



## Michael Bonda (Jan 9, 2021)

Paph. sanderanium ’Lady in Red’ x philippinese ‘Super Twister’
5 blooms and very happy with petal length. I cannot take credit for flowering in that purchased in very low spike several months ago. The spike did not get very long from the base so first flower is close to the plant growth.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 9, 2021)

This kind of short distance flowering happens often with sanderianum F1s. Its a genetic thing. If it corrects the 2nd bloom, then not all is lost.

The flowers have good stance and petals look long. What is petal length?


----------



## Guldal (Jan 9, 2021)

Nice MK!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 9, 2021)

I have an MK that did the same low spike...I actually thought it was two separate spikes. 5 flowers on a first bloom is excellent. Maybe next bloom will be 6!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2021)

Please take a photo in natural light - it should show off the colours better.
5 flowers first up is good.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This kind of short distance flowering happens often with sanderianum F1s. Its a genetic thing. If it corrects the 2nd bloom, then not all is lost.
> 
> The flowers have good stance and petals look long. What is petal length?


Thank you for the information. The longest petal length is 32cm. The average length is 29cm.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 10, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Please take a photo in natural light - it should show off the colours better.
> 5 flowers first up is good.


Does this help for a natural light photo:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 10, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Please take a photo in natural light - it should show off the colours better.
> 5 flowers first up is good.





Duck Slipper said:


> I have an MK that did the same low spike...I actually thought it was two separate spikes. 5 flowers on a first bloom is excellent. Maybe next bloom will be 6!


I’ll keep my fingers crossed that next years growth blooms! Thanks to Sam Tsui from Orchid Inn for this plant!!!!


----------



## lori.b (Jan 10, 2021)

OMG that is a beauty! My MK is just starting to bloom and I'm amazed at how quickly the petals elongate. Yesterday mine measured 20 cms and today 24 cms. The first flower is not completely open yet so I expect the petals to get a bit longer. What size pot is yours growing in?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 10, 2021)

lori.b said:


> OMG that is a beauty! My MK is just starting to bloom and I'm amazed at how quickly the petals elongate. Yesterday mine measured 20 cms and today 24 cms. The first flower is not completely open yet so I expect the petals to get a bit longer. What size pot is yours growing in?


The pot is 3x3 inches x 4 in high. 2 growths (mature blooming and ~1/2 mature 2nd growth).


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 10, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> Does this help for a natural light photo:
> View attachment 24614


Stunning!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2021)

does help, alot.
Very good flower. Dorsal a bit narrow but that's the sandie...


----------



## Guldal (Jan 11, 2021)

Someone on STC some time back suggested a daily, light spraying of water on the petals for their elongation, when developing (petals of sanderianum, philippinense, and the like)....

I can't really say, whether this had any consequences lengthwise, but, for someone growing on a windowsill and at room temperature, it certainly helped the petals not drying out. This became very clear to me once, when I for some reason or other were away and couldn't tend to the petals this way - and came back and found them dry and slightly withering, much too early!

Any one having any input regarding this?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes this is also in my experience when I flowered sanderianums, philippinense and caudatums. 

The long petals need a minimum of 60% to prevent dehydration (think buoyant humid air in the jungles). Ideal is 80% as their natural environment is as such.

I try to overcome this by watering the plant often when in bloom, spraying the petals with light mist twice a day and putting in growing section with the highest humidity (my indoors is normally 50% but drops to 30% most of the day). I even sit them in water for 2 weeks when in bloom, changing fresh water daily in the saucers. All the above helps somewhat but I feel they still dry out at 60-75% of their potential lengths. 

Best petal length formation is always in a greenhouse.


----------



## Justin (Jan 11, 2021)

That MK has really great form. A beauty!

I also water heavily while petals are still elongaging. Next time I will try misting too.


----------



## lori.b (Jan 11, 2021)

I was given that tip last year too when my sanderianum petals withered sooner rather than later. I also grow in the home. I've begun misting my MK petals as the flowers are opening and the plant itself, in a 5" pot, is being watered well twice a week.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 16, 2021)

That's a lovely MK anyway if the photos were taken under artificial or natural light.


----------



## Don I (Jan 16, 2021)

Very nice. I bought a medium seedling a few years ago and now it's grown into a small seedling.
Don


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 16, 2021)

Don I said:


> Very nice. I bought a medium seedling a few years ago and now it's grown into a small seedling.
> Don


I am too impatient with seedlings. I have too many that have one additional leaf grown in 10 years that if I see or find a NBS or BS plant, I get it. Orchid Inn and Lenguyengarden are my favorite sources these days.


----------



## GuRu (Jan 19, 2021)

Don I said:


> .....I bought a medium seedling a few years ago and now it's grown into a small seedling...



How funny, others sometimes get the same experience.


----------



## blondie (Jan 19, 2021)

One of my favourite hybrids. It has lovely colours to the bloom


----------



## Don I (Jan 19, 2021)

GuRu said:


> How funny, others sometimes get the same experience.


That's what keeps it interesting I guess.
Don


----------

